# Internet gets disconnected after every 5 hours  :(



## fanatic (Sep 17, 2004)

I have a Ras PPPoe over ethernet internet connection.
As I keep PC on 24/7 for downloads, my internet disconnects after every 5 hours.

I just need to know, is there anything I can do from my side, to stop this annoying problem of internet getting disconnected after every 5 hours.

Is it my ISP who has set some policy that the internet should disconnect after 5 hours.

Well i would like if anybody would come up with a idea, so that my internet never disconnects.


===============================================

Another issue:

First my network card used to show 100 Mbps speed, now its showing 10 Mbps speed??

I have a dual boot of win2000 and xp, so in both the OS its showing 10 Mbps although it was 100 Mbps a month ago.

Seems to be some strange thing with my internet eh!  

But anyways i need ur help people.
===============================================

Thanks in advance


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 17, 2004)

Hmmm... What Operating system ..? 
In WinXP .. Try this : 
Start > Run > Cmd (press enter) ..
Ipconfig /all (press enter) ..
See what under what adaper your connection is listed and make a note of it ..
then do this thing ..
Ipconfig /renew adapter (change adapter with the what you have ..Like PPP ) ...

It wont work with DHCP adapters ... If you got a permenent IP address , then it should work ..

Me is also disconnected every two hours from Sancharnet ..And the above command doesnt help me  ...


----------



## fanatic (Sep 17, 2004)

*these are my ipconfig/all settings*

Yes i use Windows XP Professional Edition.

I checked all my settings by the command u told me

The following is the details i have got

Windows IP Configuration

	Host Name......................     : Something
	Primary Dns Suffix ............   : Its Blank
	Node type......................      : Broadcast
                IP Routing Enabled.............   : No
                WINS Proxy Enabled............. : No


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection

	Connection-specific DNS Suffix.. : Blank
	Description..................... : D-Link DFE-538TX 10/100 Adapter
	Physical Address................ : Some Mac Address
	Dhcp enabled.................... : No
	IP Address...................... : Some Ip address
	Subnet Mask..................... : Some subnet mask
 	Default gateway................. : Some gateway
	DNS Servers..................... : Some DNS Servers address


PPP adapter Connection Name

	Connection-specific DNS Suffix.. : Blank
	Description..................... : Wan (PPP/SLIP) Interface
	Physical Address................ : Some MAC Address
                Dhcp enabled.................... : No	
                IP Address...................... : Some Ip address
	Subnet Mask..................... : Some subnet mask
 	Default gateway................. : Some gateway
	DNS Servers..................... : Some DNS Servers address
                NetBios over TCP .............. : Disabled


----------



## vswizard (Sep 17, 2004)

Wont work..  the rules are set on the server..  so there is no alternative..

Sanchar net has 2 hrs.
Satyam has 6 hrs.

( PS : satyam customer care didn't know abt it till i called and ask them why it was happening.. and they asked me 6 hrs continously u connect... really  ..  lol " )


----------



## fanatic (Sep 17, 2004)

*thank you*

hey thanks for ur help buddy,

Well i was just curious to know that how u came to know (after seeing that stuff that i pasted) that the rules are set on the server and it wont work.

cheers!


----------



## rajas700 (Jan 12, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmmm... What Operating system ..?
> In WinXP .. Try this :
> Start > Run > Cmd (press enter) ..
> Ipconfig /all (press enter) ..
> ...







What to do with?is there anyway to avoid this 2 hours diconnection????


----------



## wORm (Jan 12, 2006)

All Exatt servers are setup to automatically disconnect after 5 hours. Simply tick the "Redial if line is dropped" box in options and it will reconnect automatically.


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 12, 2006)

@ rajas700, you have bumped a 2 yr old to ask what is already answered in the above posts. If you scroll above you get the answer that the settings are done on the server and you cant help it. anyways instead of bumping such old posts you could have started a new thread. 

locking this topic


----------

